# I need some advice?



## AceT9 (May 24, 2006)

Okay well i just ordered some white widow seeds...and i want to build a box out of wood..If anyone can give me some advice for the length, width, also for good fans, temp/humidity, air vents, anything to reflect light...ANY ADVICE IS APRRECIATED


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

Well, this opens up a bunch of questions. Like budget...how much yeild...is stealth a massive priority?


----------



## AceT9 (May 24, 2006)

well...we are going to be hiding it in a garage....would 3 feet be tall enough..for white widow...also i see alot of people put rocks are those better for it..i also need a good soil.....I will spend about 50 dollars


----------



## AZshwagg (May 25, 2006)

I would have say at least 5 ft tall, I didn't think my plant was gonna get bigber but it got bout 1 ft taller than I expected. When people add rocks at the bottom it usaully AB gravel and it help drainage alot I would recomend it. Okay bout soil I used super soil and it back fired so I would look into fox farm soil and nutes. If I were you I'd go to a new home construction site and you can pick up sum AB gravel fo free, That how i got mine, there build a house next door when they added gravel I swiped a little bit. good luck man!


----------

